# DNP 4days in



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

OK so i have been on DNP for 4 days now and i am not still feeling much except abit hotter after 3 hours I take my Blue caps with vit C added from H****P. I am on 500mg of DNP and 100mcg of T3 at the mo iam sitting on 14%bfat aiming for 90kg at 10% at 5.8.

At mo cals are around 2500 carbs 150ish or lower protein 300g and fat around 77g

Cardio 45 min in the morning and weight 45 min in the afternoon heavy as i can as i injured my chest on PB bench 150kg a week back.

Any way my question was how much carbs do i take as i see some people saying take carbs ie Empire boy and some saying dont ie aus now ofcourse i have tones of respect for both of there inputs but i just want to be sure ?

Will keep this as a mini log and keep guys updated as i know there is alot interest at the moment

PS I know Aus iam an idiot for not taking temp i read that after I stared next time I will.

Thanks in advanced

A


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

500mg u ought to be feeling something more than a bit hotter!


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

My thoughts exactly I took some at 7 tonight i still dont feel any thing maybe i should try 750mg see what happens any way i think i am gone wait a few more days before i increase my dose !


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Maybe they should be labelled @ 150mg

Having said that @ 400 I'm warm but not too uncomfortable

Eating hits me 30-45 mins later heat wise,but I sweat like a pig off DNP when I eat lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

fair play, i hope its not bunk


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

well few othere have purchased from the same place so not sure tobe mentioned he did not feel much on 500 maybe i need more of a build up ?


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Bump


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

how much you drinking? what carbs you having at the moment?


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Are they the blue ones posted earlier that have a % of vit C in them?


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

I got the blue ones and i took one at 3.30pm the day i got them then again at 5.30 the next morning, was ****ed by end of the day, went back to bed sweating, panting and drained, didnt get up again that day. Am sticking to 250mg now.


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

lol Yes they are the blue ones and drinking loads and most of my carbs are from fruit and the rest from protein shakes and a hand full of beans and its mostly fiber in the beans?

I am confused


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

AndrewB said:


> thunder how long have you been on them?
> 
> Are you eating many carbs?
> 
> what time of day do you take them and how long do you intend on running the DNP for?


I been on them 6 days now, take them just before bed, was on quite a bit or carbs to start with but have now cut them right down which has helped, am drinking 4+ litres of water a day. Am running it for 6 weeks. Wee is getting bright yellow now and dont sweat too badly until i have to get up an do anything active, 1 pill a day is fine for me and doesnt give me such bad sides that training or diet gets effected which is of course the main ingredients to success.


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

I might be just me then saying that Empire think DNP works better on higher carbs i am trying to find out how much ?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

reza85 said:


> I might be just me then saying that Empire think DNP works better on higher carbs i am trying to find out how much ?


no.. more carbs is more sweat- as the carbs you eat are burned of, and not stored as fat.. which is good.. but.. then you're not burning any fat... the best results are on a low carb or keto diet.

You're doing the right thing; 500mg should make you warm. I barely notice 200mg, and am very comfortable on 400mg, but 600mg.. i can't go to work as I'm sweating...

if you take it at night before bed, you shouldnt feel to much apart from being a bit warm during the day, and you should have a damp pillow, but not soaked..

but it is individual... I am walking around in germany at 1deg, in just a shirt.... LOL


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

I tend to take my T3 all in the morning on an empty stomach. Is it alrite to DNP this way as well or should I just wait till the night and take it before bedtime?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Contest said:


> I tend to take my T3 all in the morning on an empty stomach. Is it alrite to DNP this way as well or should I just wait till the night and take it before bedtime?


T3 needs to be taken on an empty stomach for optimal aborption, so 1st thing in the morning is good. If you want to take DNP in the morning take it with food- it irritates your stomach enough as it is... if taking in the evening, take with dinner or pre-bed food.


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

The only thing that worries me about DNP is the whole muscle flatenning issues that are experienced during the initial stage. Would this still be experienced

even if an individual is on gear? I'm currently on fairly high doses of Test, Tren, EQ and Var so I'm hoping that I can retain all my lean muscle mass whilst

shedding a little bodyfat.

Is there a huge difference between using 200mg as opposed to 400mg?

I'm already single digit bodyfat but am trying to get down to 5-6%. My diet is very clean and controlled so I'm thinking that 200mg should be fine

but so many people seem to be using 400mg and then there are some who are using 600mg upwards LOL.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I stick to 200mg and up it to 400 on days off if I got nothing social or important to do, slow and steady with very manageable sides. The flattening is temporary, but the refill afterwards makes it worth it


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> I stick to 200mg and up it to 400 on days off if I got nothing social or important to do, slow and steady with very manageable sides. The flattening is temporary, but the refill afterwards makes it worth it


What exactly happens during this refill that is so special LOL. I feel quite paranoid that I'll end up losing all my muscle whilst on DNP and then think to myself why did I ever touch this sh*t LOL.

On the other hand I know Ausbuilt has used DNP before and his muscles don't look flat at all. If anything his arms looks mental.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Simple glycogen depletion from muscles


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

Would you guys say that the water retention experienced is similar to that of when using Deca or Dbol?


----------



## plox (Jan 9, 2012)

are the sweats experienced after eating less if you have a cold meal? some tuna and fruit say?


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks for all the info Aus I will still to 150 max carbs! quick question about T3 i take it on an empty stomach some time during the night when i get to go to toilet is that ok as i train first thing in the morning and have a scoop of why Just before on my way to to do cardio ?


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Throw in a bag of haribo and you will soon see the warmth :tongue:


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

pea head said:


> Throw in a bag of haribo and you will soon see the warmth :tongue:


LOL u know i realy wane try! Do you guys still have a refeed on DNP ?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Contest said:


> The only thing that worries me about DNP is the whole muscle flatenning issues that are experienced during the initial stage. Would this still be experienced
> 
> even if an individual is on gear? I'm currently on fairly high doses of Test, Tren, EQ and Var so I'm hoping that I can retain all my lean muscle mass whilst
> 
> ...


stick to 200mg.. especially if you work..


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Contest said:


> Would you guys say that the water retention experienced is similar to that of when using Deca or Dbol?


far worse... like nothing you've ever experienced..


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

plox said:


> are the sweats experienced after eating less if you have a cold meal? some tuna and fruit say?


the fruit is carbs, doesnt matter if its cold, you will feel hear from eating fruit.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

reza85 said:


> LOL u know i realy wane try! Do you guys still have a refeed on DNP ?


no, becuase the refeed won't work... you"ll just get hot/sweat more, your muscle wont fill with glycogen. refeed when you're off.


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

ausbuilt said:


> no, becuase the refeed won't work... you"ll just get hot/sweat more, your muscle wont fill with glycogen. refeed when you're off.


Cool thanks


----------



## RFC52 (Jan 4, 2011)

Curiosity has now gone from beyond peaked!

Reza85, how have the results been so far?

and ausbuilt, since a search of DNP won't bring up results on here..Is their any essential supps you'd recommend taking?

Thanks for your time


----------



## RFC52 (Jan 4, 2011)

Cheeeeers! That makes sense, I've done that before on other sites. No idea why i didn't think to try it here haha


----------



## golfgttdi (Oct 6, 2010)

The dnp you hot from HP, Are the caps blue like the pics on the website?

Mine arrived (the 250mg wit vitc) but the caps are more green/blue than the pure blue pics they have up???


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

If you guys are getting bad water retention from dnp this is one seriously bad sign. Atp is required for several critical bodily functions and if its interfering with Na+ pumps then lower your dose.


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

MXD said:


> If you guys are getting bad water retention from dnp this is one seriously bad sign. Atp is required for several critical bodily functions and if its interfering with Na+ pumps then lower your dose.


I though water retention was a side effect of DNP


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

JonnyF156 said:


> Curiosity has now gone from beyond peaked!
> 
> Reza85, how have the results been so far?
> 
> ...


To be honest mate cant tell yet as i feel flat as HELL ! But i am looking fairly leaner around 13/14% i have around 16 days left if i stick to it LOL. Weight I think I have lost around 2/3KG


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

mine are greeny blue too but if you open up a cap you will see the yellow dnp inside :thumb:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Prob started blue,but the DNP altered the colouration


----------



## golfgttdi (Oct 6, 2010)

Cr3do said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> Mine arrived last week, they are more green/blue like you said. Defo not like in the pic.
> 
> Have you tired yours yet?


First one today, low carbs as aus suggested, sweated a bit in work, but i sweat in november in the rain anyway so.......


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaargh you aint going to get major hot and sweating from one day guys, IT BUILDS UP IN YOUR SYSTEM over the course which MAY bring on sides such as sweating and feeling hot depending on YOUR OWN sensitivty.

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARGH.


----------



## RFC52 (Jan 4, 2011)

reza85 said:


> To be honest mate cant tell yet as i feel flat as HELL ! But i am looking fairly leaner around 13/14% i have around 16 days left if i stick to it LOL. Weight I think I have lost around 2/3KG


Thanks, thinking this is now me sold! I'm already relatively lean-hover 11'ish%. What added supps are you taking?


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

JonnyF156 said:


> Thanks, thinking this is now me sold! I'm already relatively lean-hover 11'ish%. What added supps are you taking?


Test 400 at 800mg a week HCG Multi vit Vit C Zinc Mag And D3

PS I just took 3 This afternoon and now iam cooking lol I hope i can hold on at least another 10 days


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

JonnyF156 said:


> Curiosity has now gone from beyond peaked!
> 
> Reza85, how have the results been so far?
> 
> ...


you can take an anti-oxidant such as reduced glutathione or alpha lipoic acid.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lipoic_acid

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glutathione

personally if you read the above, you may not bother... and i certainly don't.... i take the usual multi-vit, and vit c.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

simmonds87 said:


> Just a quicky.... the guys that ordered the 250mg ones from the website already mentioned, are these bagged and sent in a padded envelope?
> 
> I can't justify another rattling package of bottled pills to be sent home, the postman thinks I've got a poblem!
> 
> :whistling:


Yes mate they are. Mine turned up yesterday in a padded envelope


----------



## RFC52 (Jan 4, 2011)

thanks for that, I'll get some ALA/ Glutathione and I'll continue with my orange triad of course. thanks


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

simmonds87 said:


> Just a quicky.... the guys that ordered the 250mg ones from the website already mentioned, are these bagged and sent in a padded envelope?
> 
> I can't justify another rattling package of bottled pills to be sent home, the postman thinks I've got a poblem!
> 
> :whistling:


Yeah they do come in an envelope mate, i was very suprised the envelope had 'dangerous chemical - DNP' printed on the envelope.


----------



## L00NEY (Feb 22, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:


> Yeah they do come in an envelope mate, i was very suprised the envelope had 'dangerous chemical - DNP' printed on the envelope.


yeah right pmsl


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

:tongue:


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

ausbuilt said:


> you can take an anti-oxidant such as reduced glutathione or alpha lipoic acid.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lipoic_acid
> 
> ...


Ok update so today i felt like death ! I wanted to do cardio for 40 min ended up doing 26min in the afternoon squat was 140 1rep max ass to grass normally it would be around 170kg Deadlift 180kg normally around 200/210KG lol i had abit more than i should have cal wise but i am skimping a meal to make up for it ! I am contemplating to keep going as i dont look leaner and feel flat and FAT !


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

off topic sorry, that is a lovely doggy in your avatar I want to kiss it's ears


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

DNP scary stuff !


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Ok Quick update for you boys as said befor Friday and Saterday was a huge blow out i F-ing ate every thing in sight were talking 5000cal at least a day so sunday back to normal weighed my self today and iam down 1kg from friday !


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

To be fair i am big boy 92k about 14% b fat at 5.8 so i could eat 3500 a day and be fine as long as is not much carbs


----------



## ZyZee_2012 (Jan 1, 2010)

simmonds87 said:


> How did this one finnish mate?


+1 Interested.


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Went well droped down to 12% body fat after 14 days but then When i started PCT a few weeks back I had a really bad shut down from tren even though it was a 6/8 week cycle ! Any way long story short back to around 15% Body fat and shut down like hell so been doing anothere PCT as Haksi said I should hopefully when i recover I am going to do anothere 14 days on then a month off and repeat but this time I will be using Ostarin instead AND I AM NEVER TAKING TREN AGAIN !!!!!!!!!!


----------

